# Convoy S2+ Question



## HaileStorm (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I stated in another thread that I have ordered the Convoy S2+ Desert Tan XP-L HI U4-7A with a 7135*8 driver (actually prerry clueless about the driver).

I read in another forum that ALL Desert Tan S2+ comes with the Biscotti firmware. Is this true?


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2018)

I think if you order from Simon on aliexpress, the option for the later firmware is available. So it depends where ordered as far as i am aware. Worse case and it does not have it and your not happy, then other option would be to contact Richard at mtn elec and swap it for a preferred choice. Its not a bad light to mod with a cheap fix


----------



## terryoregon (Feb 28, 2018)

> I read in another forum that ALL Desert Tan S2+ comes with the Biscotti firmware. Is this true?



Yes, by default, if ordered through Aliexpress, the Desert Tan S2+ comes with the Biscotti firmware (received mine last month). You can also custom order any of the other colors with Biscotti. I currently have a green one on the way, and Simon didn't charge me extra.


----------



## HaileStorm (Feb 28, 2018)

terryoregon said:


> Yes, by default, if ordered through Aliexpress, the Desert Tan S2+ comes with the Biscotti firmware (received mine last month). You can also custom order any of the other colors with Biscotti. I currently have a green one on the way, and Simon didn't charge me extra.


I ordered mine through a different site which is based locally, Im assuming they pull stuff off from China. An eBay of sorts, but it doesnt say it runs on the Biscotti fw.

The seller, I think, may be having a hard time conversing with me. Im assuming he/she is Chinese and doesnt seem to understand what I'm talking about given that English isn't their primary language there. 

Is there any way I can order the a switch or mudule with the Biscotti fw? Is the fw programmed in the switch or the head? Reasom Im askimg is because I really like the tint of the light I ordered but I really want the Biscotti fw for the moonlight mode.


----------



## pennzy (Feb 28, 2018)

HaileStorm said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I stated in another thread that I have ordered the Convoy S2+ Desert Tan XP-L HI U4-7A with a 7135*8 driver (actually prerry clueless about the driver).
> 
> I read in another forum that ALL Desert Tan S2+ comes with the Biscotti firmware. Is this true?



No , not all tan S2+ are Biscotti. Mine is the old style 3/5 . Still good light.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 1, 2018)

pennzy said:


> No , not all tan S2+ are Biscotti. Mine is the old style 3/5 . Still good light.



I was afraid of that... That really sucks... I really wanted the moonlight mode. Oh well.



ven said:


> I think if you order from Simon on aliexpress, the option for the later firmware is available. So it depends where ordered as far as i am aware. Worse case and it does not have it and your not happy, then other option would be to contact Richard at mtn elec and swap it for a preferred choice. Its not a bad light to mod with a cheap fix



Can't I just order the module for it? I mean, I saw on the net how people would just unscrew the LED from the head of the light


----------



## ven (Mar 1, 2018)

afaik there are no modules, but plenty of mod options(LED swaps/driver swap/triple/optics)


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 3, 2018)

ven said:


> afaik there are no modules, but plenty of mod options(LED swaps/driver swap/triple/optics)


I was afraid of that... oh well, looks like im going to have to order another one with the biscotti fw then...

What's your suggested tint? I ordered a U4-7A but I'm afraid it might be too yellowish. If it's similar to my Nichia Lumintop Tool, that's great. Would you know how it compares?


----------



## ven (Mar 3, 2018)

If your liking the TOOL 219b 4000k, the V2 5D maybe about the closest with the xpl HI. Around 4000k, little hint of warmth in the beam................its nice! If you want a little cooler, around 5000k then the 3A would be worth a look.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 4, 2018)

ven said:


> If your liking the TOOL 219b 4000k, the V2 5D maybe about the closest with the xpl HI. Around 4000k, little hint of warmth in the beam................its nice! If you want a little cooler, around 5000k then the 3A would be worth a look.


Uh oh, so the U4-7A is much warmer than the Tool's 219b? 

The choices I had were:
1. V2-1A
2. U6-3A
3. U6-4C
4. U4-7A

But the seller I'm ordering from only has the U4-7A at the moment so I technically don't have a choice unless I wait it out. Specs indaicate that it's around 3000-3200K. 

I can't seem to find comparisons of no. 2, 3 and 4 anywhere. Not really inerested with the V2-1A since that's cool white I think. He doesnt have the 4000K V2-5D you mentioned.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2018)

Out of those choices, probably the 4c would be closest in temp. How ever tint can vary ......... At a guess i would say your 3000k would be more orange than yellow(incand style). But thats a guess as i dont tend to go warmer than 4000k myself. 

The TOOL's 219bt is 4000k so yes the extra 1000k difference is noticeable. For me its too warm, but for around the house it would be ok for me to use(ambient temps around 3000k). I tend to use 4000-5000k daytime(work) and more 4000k in the evening. However i can live with 4k and 5k at any time, even higher 6k in day with artificial lighting around as it makes a little warmer beam look funky to my eyes.(subjective ) 

I have found the xpl HI generally pretty nice no matter what temp, their "tint" consistency is better than the xp-l2 /xm-l2 and many others anyway. I can definitely recommend xpl HI 4000k if you like a little warmth and the 219b. Have a look at the emisar D1 for a $40 bargain. Choices there of several HI flavours, decent UI with short cuts to min/max etc etc. Quite compact to...................nice light for the money. Mtn elec and /or int outdoor both have them.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 4, 2018)

ven said:


> Out of those choices, probably the 4c would be closest in temp. How ever tint can vary ......... At a guess i would say your 3000k would be more orange than yellow(incand style). But thats a guess as i dont tend to go warmer than 4000k myself.
> 
> The TOOL's 219bt is 4000k so yes the extra 1000k difference is noticeable. For me its too warm, but for around the house it would be ok for me to use(ambient temps around 3000k). I tend to use 4000-5000k daytime(work) and more 4000k in the evening. However i can live with 4k and 5k at any time, even higher 6k in day with artificial lighting around as it makes a little warmer beam look funky to my eyes.(subjective )
> 
> I have found the xpl HI generally pretty nice no matter what temp, their "tint" consistency is better than the xp-l2 /xm-l2 and many others anyway. I can definitely recommend xpl HI 4000k if you like a little warmth and the 219b. Have a look at the emisar D1 for a $40 bargain. Choices there of several HI flavours, decent UI with short cuts to min/max etc etc. Quite compact to...................nice light for the money. Mtn elec and /or int outdoor both have them.



I see, okay. I got the U4-7A anyway since it's the only tint available for the Desert Sand color. I may order another S2+ in the 4C variant later on and just swap out the internals. I plan to order one with the Biscotti fw for the moonlight mode anyway. 

I find the Tool's 219b to be the perfect tint for me as well but I might as well check out the 3000k XP-L HI since I dont have much of a choice right now. 

I will have a look at the Emisar D1, I've heard good things about the brand as well. Thank you for your suggestions, Ven! Looking forward to getting that 4C tint you recommended! [emoji106]


----------



## brummygit (Oct 6, 2018)

I recently ordered a Convoy S2+ desert tan with XPL HI, 7135x8, U6 3A and am eagerly awaiting delivery.

I'm interested if anyone can advise on the heat situation as I was nervous getting the 7135x8 for this reason? How long can they run on full power before getting too warm?

Thanks


----------



## Diodek (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey. These LEDs heat up quite quickly. I've made s2 + tests at home and this one is getting pretty solid, it's a normal phenomenon. In order not to have ads, I throw one of the charts that I made as it heats XPL-HI 7135 * 8. The watermark is deliberately covered. I hope someone will be useful.At the bottom of the chart is the clock hour, not the time.


This chart is for a flashlight operating at full power.


----------



## RetroTechie (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey brummygit, ordered a Desert Tan S2+ myself recently (directly from Convoy store @ AliExpress), and arrived today. Mine has a 1.4A driver and 4C LED tint (neutral white). The Biscotti firmware includes some modes with 50% as highest, so you could set those if unsure about running the LED @ 2.8A. Yes the light is bound to heat up quickly at that current.

Pocket clip was shown in photos, and fortunately came with the light. Pro tip: unscrew the switch part, slide on pocket clip, re-screw switch part. That way you'll leave fewer scratches than pushing it in place directly.

With smooth reflector it's too throwy for my taste, so I ordered an orange peel reflector (sadly only 2x) to go with it. Installed that, and the beam becomes much more floody (read: useful in day-to-day use). Imho the S2+ would be a better light if orange peel reflector came installed by default rather than smooth reflector.  This light isn't a thrower, period. Aim for the EDC / bicycle light double duty where floody makes more sense.

LED tint I ordered was 4C. It's too bad there isn't anything between that and warm white (7A). With smooth reflector the corona had a slight yellowish area in it. But nothing too bad, and overall fairly close to a NW ZebraLight I have. And none of the greenish tint a Titanium Olight S15 I have comes with. Orange peel reflector made that slight complaint go away...  Still doubting between neutral white & some warm white LEDs I ordered with it...

As for the color: the diamond shape knurling in Desert Tan color is very stylish & well done. Much like on the ZebraLight I mentioned before. Price/performance ratio really is top notch for the S2+.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 17, 2018)

brummygit said:


> I recently ordered a Convoy S2+ desert tan with XPL HI, 7135x8, U6 3A and am eagerly awaiting delivery.
> 
> I'm interested if anyone can advise on the heat situation as I was nervous getting the 7135x8 for this reason? How long can they run on full power before getting too warm?
> 
> Thanks



How hot they get and they do get hot, not just warm, will...in part, depend on the cell and how fully charged it is and what type of current it can deliver.

3-5 minutes on a freshly charged and healthy cell, is typical for the 2.8A driver board. Warm tints don't seem to heat up as quickly as cool white tints.

I have three S2+ lights and got a purple CW/2.8A version to my GF last week. One is a triple blaster that Ven had made for me a couple years back, but that's a different animal.

Chris


----------



## Karbon22 (Aug 15, 2019)

JC Customs makes some great Con's modded as needed...


----------



## Mat88 (Sep 7, 2019)

HaileStorm said:


> Uh oh, so the U4-7A is much warmer than the Tool's 219b?
> 
> The choices I had were:
> 1. V2-1A
> ...



what seller have you ordered from? I really want to try the 7A


----------

